# Black Smokey eye :D



## oh.im.icy (Oct 2, 2006)

sorry its a bit sloppy but i did it in a hurry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































whoops... i meant below the crease..



































.... & the pic from the other day


----------



## n_c (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow...very dramatic. Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## hiphopchick3333 (Oct 2, 2006)

YAY!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 3, 2006)

FanTAStic!! Thank you SOO much, this is just gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 3, 2006)

this is awesome. i love carbon


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 3, 2006)

this is awesome
so nice


----------



## dinou (Oct 3, 2006)

C'est vraiment sublime !!!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 3, 2006)

WooOow.. I love ur Tut very easy to follow..I will try it out next week


but i think i will wear a lighter lip glass.. for a gorgeous look like this..

Thnx hon.


----------



## MissAlly (Oct 3, 2006)

Now this is HOT.


----------



## linkas (Oct 3, 2006)

Amazing eyes. I love the dramatic look.


----------



## oh.im.icy (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Juliet&Rambo** 

 
_WooOow.. I love ur Tut very easy to follow..I will try it out next week


but i think i will wear a lighter lip glass.. for a gorgeous look like this..

Thnx hon._

 
thanks


----------



## metalkitty (Oct 3, 2006)

Great tutorial! It's simple to follow and the look is smokin'!


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 3, 2006)

this is abs. great! i love it!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 4, 2006)

you did a great job!! love the eyes!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 4, 2006)

did a great job the eyes are so dramatic


----------



## oh.im.icy (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

  10-04-2006 07:22 AM 
hyperRealGurl did a great job the eyes are so dramatic   
 
 Quote:

  10-04-2006 07:10 AM 
MacVirgin you did a great job!! love the eyes!!  
 
 Quote:

  10-03-2006 08:29 PM 
theleopardcake this is abs. great! i love it!!  
 
 Quote:

  10-03-2006 07:11 PM 
metalkitty Great tutorial! It's simple to follow and the look is smokin'!  
 

thank you


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow very dramatic, It looks really easy to follow. I dont have mixing medium though, i think I might put blacktrack f/l on then the carbon do you think that will work?


----------



## oh.im.icy (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_Wow very dramatic, It looks really easy to follow. I dont have mixing medium though, i think I might put blacktrack f/l on then the carbon do you think that will work?_

 
i think it would work fine im not sure though i havent bought fluid line yet.. im sure if you mix in a bit of water to the carbon it would also work


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 12, 2006)

I looooveee it!!  I'm going to be a evil doll for Halloween so I've been trying to get ideas on how I want my eyes to look.  I'm definitely going to try this.  Thanks!!


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Oct 12, 2006)

Amazingg


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 18, 2006)

Is this called Panda eye??
Thxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Oct 23, 2006)

This is beautiful! If you don't mind, could you e-mail me the brand and color of lipstick that you used? I didn't see it in your picture at the top. I may have just missed it. My e-mail address is [email protected] (I'd prefer that you e-mail it because I'll probably forget to come back here to check.) Thanks so much!


----------



## angeldust (Oct 23, 2006)

soooo good i love it! thanks for posting this!


----------



## kellyxbean (Nov 6, 2006)

this is gorgeous! i might have to steal this look sometime.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## star1692 (Nov 6, 2006)

Awesome tutorial girl!!!  Very easy to follow and I love the look!


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

oh wow, its really dark! thanks for the tut


----------



## Scorpio (Nov 9, 2006)

Stunning! I love dramatic looks!


----------



## bhaerynden (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice ! thx


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 16, 2006)

Why do you put all the powder under your eyes in the first steps?
What does that help with? Is that a remedy for the falling shadow I hope? I all ways have a problem with that and it really is bothersome.
Thankyou


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Nov 18, 2006)

Can someone please explain to me why all the powder is placed under the eyes in the initial steps? Thankyou! (mwah!)


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

I Love It.i Love It


----------



## oh.im.icy (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Why do you put all the powder under your eyes in the first steps?
What does that help with? Is that a remedy for the falling shadow I hope? I all ways have a problem with that and it really is bothersome.
Thankyou
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
sorry about not responding sooner.. but anyways yes the powder under my eyes is to catch the falling shadow..


----------

